How Would Linus Torvalds' Death Affect Linux? - ghastmaster
======
wmf
Not much. Somebody like Greg K-H would take over and continue running things
as they were. Of course every time there's a bug people would say "this would
never have happened in the Linus days".

~~~
ksaj
"Things were easier and so much more efficient when Linus was here. Now we
can't reach consensus on what belongs in the next major revision, and nobody
owns up to the bugs from the previous one. It's a disaster. Why does it STILL
not support my totally arcane setup? I'm going back to <insert obvious (to
you) inf/superior operating system here>"

Nothing will change. Linux will live on just fine with everything intact.

------
gregjor
Less entertaining for sure

